# TT Pro 500



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

My TT Pro 500 needs a new battery pack. Do I need to use a TT pack or can I go to Radio Shack and get one. It says on the battery to only use TT Battery pack. I figured that might just be a sales pitch


----------



## code3retrievers (Jan 7, 2003)

*Bat*

Bill,
Sorry but you should buy the batteries from Tri-tronics. There are some companies that will put some packs together for you custom but I would rather trust Tri-tronics.
Are you sure its your batteries and not you chip? You may want to try to reboot your chip.

John Abramson


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

John,

I have a pro 100, how do you reboot the chip? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

Charge your unit for at least 14 hours. Unplug unit and remove the batteries for 5 minutes. Replace your batteries and recharge for another 5 minutes. 
What happens to some of these units is, if they are not charged monthly they can loose the chips memory and must be reset. 
If your unit is not taking a charge give it a try first before replacing the batteries.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Bill,

Thanks for the info I tried it today and did not have success. The 100 will take a charge but will not turn on. I took the batteries out of a classic 70 and still could not get the collar to come on.

Is there a plan B here or does it need to be sent in?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bigjimthunder (Jan 7, 2003)

unplug the batter for 10 minutes, and plug it back in. Try to turn it on. If no go, then it's off to TT or collar clinic. I have been there, and feel your pain!


----------

